# Diagnosis for negative FOBT



## Orthocoderpgu (Jan 12, 2012)

Patient has a fecal occult blood test. It comes out negative. However, the doc as assigned the diagnosis of melena which can't be correct. Is there a routine diagnosis code for this?


----------



## ajs (Jan 12, 2012)

E/M Coder said:


> Patient has a fecal occult blood test. It comes out negative. However, the doc as assigned the diagnosis of melena which can't be correct. Is there a routine diagnosis code for this?



V76.51 Special screening for malignant neoplasms, colon


----------

